# is my brain rotting away or something?



## Skilliz

i feel so fucking hopeless right now

my DP has gotten worse again and

well, first of all, my cognitive functions are basically nonexistant. i can hardly read anything at all without getting confused. someone can read me a paragraph out loud, and i might remember one fractured sentence from it. that's all. it makes studying near impossible. it makes talking to people near impossible because if they start going off or telling a long story, i can't remember half of what they said. i'm constantly asking people to repeat themselves. i'm also incapable of multitasking. i have to put INCREDIBLE strain on my mind to focus on one thing. i can't even have music playing if i'm talking to someone on an IM program. my short term memory might as well be gone. everything just becomes a blur.

i feel so weird physically. there's all sorts of sensations in my body. the most unpleasant of them is probably this constant nervous tension that starts in the middle of my head, and goes down my neck into my chest. it feels like someone is squeezing my body. it makes breathing hard. you know that sensation when you hit your head hard? that feeling is in my head constantly. it's like.. a "metallic" pressure feeling. that's the only way i can describe it.

i'm constantly tired. no matter how much i sleep, i'm tired within 4 hours of waking up. i always want to go to sleep.

i'm also constantly tired. no matter how much i sleep. i

am i braindead? help. please.


----------



## wildflower

hang in there. have u gotten any psychiatric help?


----------



## terri*

I have good news...You are not braindead!

I have not so hot news...you sound like so many of us
with this disorder. Whether full-blown dp/dr or full blown
anxiety, your mind can and will do powerful things to
you. All of what you have described are things that either
I have been thru or read about on this board. I guess
this can kind of be received as good news.
How to go about dealing with this can be found by reading
lots of post here, old and new.

Stay strong and know that this really intense part will 
calm down once you begin to learn techniques, take meds,
whatever the path is that you are choosing.

Take care,
terri*


----------



## Ayato

I have this problem with memorization as well. I've been taking piracetam recently but it doesn't seem to help all that much.


----------

